# Focal BAM XL vs Damplifier Pro vs Dynamat Xtreme vs Stinger Roadkill vs HushMat Ultra



## nobrega (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello to all!

What better soundproofing kit?



Focal B.A.M.
Second Skin Audio / Damplifier Pro 13 sq. feet - Door Pack 
Dynamat Xtreme Door Kit
Stinger Roadkill RKXDK
HushMat Ultra Door Kit - Black
MurderMat MDK 12 sq.ft Door kit


----------



## Installer Josh (Sep 9, 2013)

There is a lot of good info in this thread http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...isons/146403-sound-deadening-cld-testing.html


----------



## NateZ28 (Oct 2, 2013)

Installer Josh said:


> There is a lot of good info in this thread http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...isons/146403-sound-deadening-cld-testing.html


For those of us that don't want to dig through 20+ pages, what page are the final comparison results on?


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

NateZ28 said:


> For those of us that don't want to dig through 20+ pages, what page are the final comparison results on?


They aren't done yet... Toostubborn2fail has been busy with his personal life, and hasn't finished compiling the results yet. If you click on any of the images though of the graphs, you can easily navigate through the photobucket account rather than the forums to find the comparisons you are looking for.


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

They are all excellent products. You will get better result by installing them properly along with sealing all the holes in your doors. I use second skin audio myself and I am very satisfy, but I am sure anything on your list will get the job done.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I've tested Murdermat MDK, Dynamat Xtreme, Second Skin Damplifier Pro, and Stinger Roadkill Expert. And they perform in that order. I have not tested Hushmat, but looking at the product, I feel confident that it would not perform as well as Second Skin or Dynamat. I have not tested Focal Bam, and don't have the funds to pick some up. My last donation went to the purchase of Black Hole Tile.

Second Skin Damplifier Pro and Dynamat are within kissing distance of each other performance wise, with Dynamat performing just _slightly_ better. Murdermat MDK performed noticeably better than both of those, and is within kissing distance of the best performing product I have tested so far. On average, Murdermat MDK reduces the resonant frequency by 3db more than Dynamat and Second Skin, and is also generally cheaper.

Stinger Roadkill expert is one of the lowest performing products with a butyl viscoelastic layer. For comparison, Murdermat MDK reduces the resonant frequency by 6db more than Stinger does.


----------

